# River hunting??



## eidson (Nov 24, 2014)

Never hunted any of the rivers. Question is can you just pull up anywhere on the river and hunt. If shot bird falls on land and it's posted do you just get it fast or what.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2014)

Use the search feature here. Not being rude; there is a plethora of information on this subject here.


----------



## eidson (Nov 24, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 24, 2014)

Just hunt where you want. Everyone else does.


----------



## boarbutcher (Nov 24, 2014)

You have to hunt the run of the river. I.e. no pulling into a creek and shooting ducks 1/4 mile from the river.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 24, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=736348&highlight=duck+hunting+rivers


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 24, 2014)

boarbutcher said:


> You have to hunt the run of the river. I.e. no pulling into a creek and shooting ducks 1/4 mile from the river.



where'd you get that from? 

Define river for us. Is there a size that makes it a river. I have a "river" that runs through my property. Don't come down the "run" and try and hunt.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Nov 24, 2014)

If it's considered navigable they can hunt it


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2014)

boarbutcher said:


> You have to hunt the run of the river. I.e. no pulling into a creek and shooting ducks 1/4 mile from the river.



lol wut?


----------



## boarbutcher (Nov 24, 2014)

OK a little clarity if its navigable its huntable but don't pull up a slough or such that is a quick way to get a ticket. At least around here it is.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Nov 25, 2014)

Contact your local game warden and get his opinion. And ask him his defintion of navigable waters also because The EPA considers just about everything navigable water so they can fine everyone for any little thing, stupid EPA!


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 25, 2014)

boarbutcher said:


> OK a little clarity if its navigable its huntable but don't pull up a slough or such that is a quick way to get a ticket. At least around here it is.





kevbo3333 said:


> Contact your local game warden and get his opinion. And ask him his defintion of navigable waters also because The EPA considers just about everything navigable water so they can fine everyone for any little thing, stupid EPA!



"Navigable river" for the purposes of hunting and fishing on freshwater rivers is defined by statute in Georgia and has been since 1848.

For all practical purposes it is the head of navigation on Georgia rivers at Columbus/Albany, Augusta, Dublin, and Macon.

By custom, and the forbearance of the land owners, there are _non-navigable rivers_ where hunting and fishing is generally allowed to the public.  If you have a question, you need to check with the local conservation officer about the local_ custom_, understanding that you have no _right_ to hunt above the points mentioned, with a couple of exceptions.

Other theories about "floating through", "not anchoring", "not getting out of the boat""not touching land" are wishful thinking and can get you a very expensive ticket, especially if the landowner pushes it with the local judge.


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 25, 2014)

Here we go again


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2014)

not for long


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2014)

Let em play Killer.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 25, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Let em play Killer.



Against the rules


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 25, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> where'd you get that from?
> 
> Define river for us. Is there a size that makes it a river. I have a "river" that runs through my property. Don't come down the "run" and try and hunt.



I know where a tree is in the middle of the river.  Once I get in the middle I will be legal to hunt.  Can I cross your property to get to it?


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 26, 2014)

You're too fat to get over the tree.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

#personalattack

#whereiskillerdelete


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 26, 2014)

sit on it.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

Y'all be nice.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Y'all be nice.



Y'all


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bob and I haven't said nothing we wouldn't say to each other's face, Killer.  That is if we actually knew each other. 

Just a little ribbing.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> Y'all



Don't be corectin my spellin. I went  2 school in Misssippi.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> Bob and I haven't said nothing we wouldn't say to each other's face, Killer.  That is if we actually knew each other.
> 
> Just a little ribbing.


 I know you are his huntin bud. that boykin gave it away.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I know you are his huntin bud. that boykin gave it away.



She's just momma's lap dog.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> She's just momma's lap dog.


OK if you say so.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> OK if you say so.



no joke.  

My wife is a teacher so she was off during the summer playing with the dog and her and my daughters would chase her instead of having her bring it to them.  She enjoys playing, eating and sleeping, she has no drive or desire to retrieve what so ever, so she fills the role of family pet.

But heck, I don't get on enough birds to do a good retriever justice anyway.   I just go and watch Bob's dog work when he will let me.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> no joke.
> 
> My wife is a teacher so she was off during the summer playing with the dog and her and my daughters would chase her instead of having her bring it to them.  She enjoys playing, eating and sleeping, she has no drive or desire to retrieve what so ever, so she fills the role of family pet.
> 
> But heck, I don't get on enough birds to do a good retriever justice anyway.   I just go and watch Bob's dog work when he will let me.



I know I was poking fun at you.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I know I was poking fun at you.



Mods aren't allowed to poke fun


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> Mods aren't allowed to poke fun


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> But heck, I don't get on enough birds to do a good retriever justice anyway.   I just go and watch Bob's dog work when he will let me.



I can put you in one that will retrieve. And then you start riding with me on the weekends during hunt test season and he can pick up lots of birds.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> I can put you in one that will retrieve. And then you start riding with me on the weekends during hunt test season and he can pick up lots of birds.



That may just happen one day. Gotta get past travel volleyball so I can afford it and so I can have time and money to go to tests and get a job schedule that will allow me to get away in time to train first.  

Hopefully that will buy me a spot in the NE GA Flyway blind.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I know you are his huntin bud. that boykin gave it away.



More likely, the current avatar gave it away.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


>



Now ya making folks scared to come hunt with you.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 26, 2014)

boarbutcher said:


> You have to hunt the run of the river. I.e. no pulling into a creek and shooting ducks 1/4 mile from the river.


Huh? If you can float a boat, you can go. Except for Kings Grant.."Bottom Muds " Chain of title, direct descendant  (not no Johny Come Lately that bought a Plantation) stuff, V -Laws of Navigation. Finance. The reason for that is you don't want to know. BAR association members don't want to know either LOL.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2014)

fatboy84 said:


> Now ya making folks scared to come hunt with you.



That's for you and BOB I know you guys are spending allot of time with each other


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 26, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Huh? If you can float a boat, you can go. Except for Kings Grant.."Bottom Muds " Chain of title, direct descendant  (not no Johny Come Lately that bought a Plantation) stuff, V -Laws of Navigation. Finance. The reason for that is you don't want to know. BAR association members don't want to know either LOL.



Oops! thought I was on the political channel where at least somebody might catch my drift. LOL.

LOL and ya'll somewhat divided on whether or not it is right to kill a deer chasing hound making his way back to where he was turned loose from.   And a duck hunter is in a side creek with a twenty thousand acre watershed floating in his boat.  Long ways from "the run of the River'  whatever CS that means. Creek hunter shots a duck that scales down barely across a dike of a 'what would be"  "tidal lands"  "but for" that dike. Keeping out the high tides . Purchased recently by a neuvou rich. or a  depression era foreclosure. No direct line to family grant by the KING. The duck scales down and drops dead still falling in sight  just on the other side of the dyke which serves as a property line. Huh??  Says who serves as what?  Tax maps?  So you tell your agent, ( your dog) to fetch while you float. Dog crosses the line and gets shot down for being a trespassing wild dog threatening to do bodily harm and all that other CS.  English Law, upon which ours was based , begins to become a bit more clear now doesn't it?

Or is that ? English Laws of Navigation?? or English Common Law?? Take your pick as to whichever one suits your needs best. , heck, choose both and/or  ROTATE for all I care.. 

Fact is, we whupped up on the Kings Highny . England surrendered lands with whatever inherent rights so adscribed. Our dumb negotiaters , as a jesture of recognition remained under the English Laws Of Navigation/ and or Common Law . LoL we have never been truly free, due to either negotiations of a treaty or down right conspiracy.
I'm tongue in check on dissun ya'll Since I can trace mine back to the Original Family King's Grant.  Yankee what got hisself a duck hole needs restoration work and can't get permits might need to call me up. BR 549.

I do know this. Either way, I ain't popular. No matter which way that judge leans .  When I get to the end of my rope, which I will I feel certain, There will only be one judge to judge me. He could probly care less about man made Common nor Navigation Laws than I do.   I'll take it all on faith. 

Do I hear/smell  some English Bacon sizzlin?????????? Somewhere down below??


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> That's for you and BOB I know you guys are spending allot of time with each other



I actually don't like him very much. Well don't really like anyone that much.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> That's for you and BOB I know you guys are spending allot of time with each other





BobSacamano said:


> I actually don't like him very much. Well don't really like anyone that much.



What he said.


----------

